# Just bought my first road bike



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)

Picked it up today got it used. Its a 2010 z100 im really happy couldnt afford a brand new bike right now. The seller said he only put 50 miles on it at max. Did mabe a quick two miles once i got home and cleaned the frame. Came with egg beaters and brand new specilized shoes, so i feel i got a good deal


----------



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)

Just need to adjust the seat but thursday morning i plan on doing 10 miles before work, will keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## Firefly911 (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats on the new ride. Got any pictures?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thabreit said:


> *Just need to adjust the seat* but thursday morning i plan on doing 10 miles before work, will keep you posted on how it goes.


Congrats on the new bike. Keep us updated, but when time (and funds) permit, consider a standard fitting.


----------



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Congrats on the new bike. Keep us updated, but when time (and funds) permit, consider a standard fitting.


Thanks and yes considering that mabe in the near future


----------



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes I do just need 10 posts first


----------



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## madflava54 (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks great. How much did you pay?


----------



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)

I paid 400


----------



## jnslance (Jul 2, 2012)

You've got 10 posts now


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice!

great way to start off, you can always upgrade later


----------



## milspecs (Jun 19, 2012)

nice felt!


----------



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)

mariomal99 said:


> very nice!
> 
> great way to start off, you can always upgrade later


Thanks yeah i have no concern about upgrading right now, but now i can just get out and enjoy riding


----------



## madflava54 (Jul 1, 2012)

thabreit said:


> I paid 400


Looks like a steal to me!


----------



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks I've never seen the magnetic botle cage before I got this bike, plus it also came with a 28 dollar seat bag so I really do feel like I got a steel


----------



## Firefly911 (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice!!! It looks fast! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## tenzero1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great looking bike!!


----------



## HabsFanTom (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm also looking into buying my very first road bike and I love the aesthetics of all felt bikes, and yours especially.


----------



## wilier (Mar 16, 2002)

Nice looking ride. Seriously though - what's the deal with that bottle cage?


----------



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)

wilier said:


> Nice looking ride. Seriously though - what's the deal with that bottle cage?


Its a magnetic bottle cage and botle has a magnet on it.

Went on a short ride today after work did 6.5 miles. Ride was great just need to adjust the front derailer, it hits the chain when i put it in the largest ring in the front.
Orderd biking shorts, road helmet and a sigma 1009 sts wirless computer today. After riding went over to talk to my one neibor bc hes a huge biker he has a bie felt tri bike and a nice trek so once i get back into riding shape which should only take a few more rides. im gunna start riding with 
hm and his group on saturdays they normaly do around 35 to 45 every weekend :thumbsup: so pumped. Ridiing is always more fun with a group


----------



## KleaN (Jul 6, 2012)

That's a nice bike!


----------



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

Thats a pimpin bike! And yes, you got a sick deal on it... You won't be needing to upgrade for anytime soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sike323 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi i just bought a used road bike off craigslist and was wondering what brand it might be. Theres no decals/stickers or any brand names on it but it does have a letter "R" emblem logo on under the handle bars. If anyone knows the brand of this bike i would great appreciate it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sike323 said:


> Hi i just bought a used road bike off craigslist and was wondering what brand it might be. Theres no decals/stickers or any brand names on it but it does have a letter "R" emblem logo on under the handle bars. If anyone knows the brand of this bike i would great appreciate it.


I suggest taking a pic of the bike (90 degree, side angle) noting any decals or other identifiers and re-posting - retro classic may be better than beginner's.


----------



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)

So went out today for anouther ride did 9 miles in about 44 mins my phone said i did 53mph as my max speed im thinking it was proble in the high 40s. Did my first long climb today proble was about a half mile long. Took a break 3/4 the way up was over heating still waiting for my road helmet to come in was riding in a skater helmet. All i have to say is wow this thing climbs like a beast and is so easy compared to a mtb. My avg speed today was 11.3 My last ride was 11.8 but didnt have any serious climbs during my first ride. My shorts, helmet and computer should be here wed cant wait.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

thabreit said:


>


When it's time to replace, I'm thinking red bar tape would really look good on there! Nice ride! Enjoy!


----------



## augie05 (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice job. Felt makes a nice bike. Enjoy it!


----------



## The Papa (Jun 15, 2012)

Great looking Felt! Now... get back on it ride some more miles!


----------



## SOX 404 (Jul 16, 2012)

A nice one


----------



## Cadence Cycling (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## XiaoWei (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome. I just got my first road bike too -- made the switch from my trusty hybrid which I still love. I took it out in the evening for a 5 mile spins and am in love. My butt hurts but I can't wait to get back on it later tonight.


----------



## PartTimeRoadie (Mar 23, 2012)

I just bought my first brand new road bike on Friday.

I commute to work and do occasional leisure rides on the road on my 1997 Bianchi Campeone d' Italia to supplement my mtn biking. Now I am really giving road riding a shot! I live in too good of a roadie area to not give it a try. Scheduled for a fit next week. Hoping to get a least 25 miles on the road this week but we'll see, I have a XC mtn bike race on Saturday. It's going to be interesting spending less time on the dirt but i'm hoping I can put together some serious local brewery tour rides! 

Now I just hope I don't get too many glares for using SPDs on the road...


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Sike323 said:


> Hi i just bought a used road bike off craigslist and was wondering what brand it might be. Theres no decals/stickers or any brand names on it but it does have a letter "R" emblem logo on under the handle bars. If anyone knows the brand of this bike i would great appreciate it.


You really should start a new thread. You'll get much better replies. Plus you won't be changing the conversation away from the OP's intent. You post is totally irrelevant here.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice Felt! 

Was that the original seat?
Is that magnet for the water bottle stong enough for going over bumps at high speed? I never seen one before. Looks real cool.


----------



## edcal (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice Deal!!!


----------

